# Your Teams Ideal Draft (Realistic)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who do You want "Your Team" Drafting? We're still in the midst of the Playoffs but, I'm a Bored Celtics Fan. I was going to post this in the NBA Draft Forum but, this would generate more response from biased fans.  Post yours. Be realistic. No Dwight Howard to Los Angeles in the 2nd.

Celtics:

15: David Harrison
24: J.R. Smith
25: Al Jefferson


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Cavaliers, with the 10th pick, Jameer Nelson.

Spurs, with whatever pick it is they have, some international player that I've never heard of before but will be a borderline All-Star in a few years.

Or to borrow a phrase from futuristxen, "A sweet-shooting Euro that I've never heard of."


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm going to gamble on this one...

Cavs, 10th pick: Telfair

1) cavs need a future PG, and they are no great SFs or SGs with at that spot

2) Gordon is more of a combo-guard, which isn't all bad, but it might take change in his game; he'll probably be gone at 10 anyway; he has a history of attitude problems (not that important)

3) Nelson may be too small in the NBA; I dont see fantastic pure PG skills in him; he'll most likely be limited to the step-back jumper or three in a bigger NBA, which is something to think about; still a good pick

4) Harris is not as quick as I would like, and I saw him get contained quite a few times; he wont be a guy going close to the hoop; his PG skills aren't special, but still nice

5) Telfair has the special PG gift, similar to LeBron who just happens to serve better at SF b/c other gifts; he is young and if the cavs were to gamble again, it would be now since McInnis is still good; his other basketball skills, save shooting, are excellent

I'll take the chance.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

kings- 

at 26 we take Robert Swift (nbadraft.net has him going here) because we BADLY need a shotblocker, he is reported to be a good passer, and because he is a HSer he could add youth to an aging frontcourt, would only have to learn to hit a midrange jumpshot to fit in

at 49 we take Romain Sato (nbadraft.net has him going one pick later) because Doug Christie isn't getting any younger, and such an athletic, long player could learn to fill the defensive void Christie will leave, he is already a great college level defender, and since the Kings play their big men at the elbows so often, guard rebounding in very important, he is a strong rebounding guard, can hit the three already, which is important in the kings offense


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Miami - David Harrison, Pavel if he drops far

Sacramento - Arthur Johnson (banger)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

for the raps:

Ramos (if the hype on track)
Pavel
Biedrins
...
Gordon


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

12. PJ Ramos
36. Chris Duhon
42. Jerry Sokoloski


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

While the Cavaliers could use some depth at the pg position (and this is a pg heavy draft) the player I think might be the best fit is 

Ivan Chiariaev


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

8th pick - I like Ben Gordon or Devin Harris

41st pick - Romain Sato, Tony Allen.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Magic

#1 PF Emeka Okafor
#31 C Ha Seung-Jin 
#37 PG Marcelo Huertas


Or Trade the bottom two picks and try to move up.


----------



## lakerking8 (Jul 5, 2003)

with the 27th pick the lakers get al jefferson


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

At 45 the Knicks select Luka Bogdanovic 6-10 215 SF (Ser) 1985.

His scouting report sounds good (if true), and we need a big scorer at SF so we can dump bad contracts like Thomas. Other people I'd like to see are proven college stars, like Tony Allen, Romain Sato, and Tim Pickett.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> At 45 the Knicks select Luka Bogdanovic 6-10 215 SF (Ser) 1985.
> 
> His scouting report sounds good (if true), and we need a big scorer at SF so we can dump bad contracts like Thomas. Other people I'd like to see are proven college stars, like Tony Allen, Romain Sato, and Tim Pickett.








Yea cuz the Knicks sure need another foreign guy who ends up being a bust. Remember Frederic Weis, Slavko Vranes...Knicks passed up RON ARTEST in the draft that year to pick Weis, I think they shud stick with the college guyz...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Magic 

1. PF Emeka Okafor
31. C Ha Seung-Jin 
37. PG Chris Duhon


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Heat
Peter John Ramos
Darius Rice


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Raptors

Andris Biedrins
Ben Gordon

If neither is available...Sebastien Telfair


----------



## Your Name Here (Nov 17, 2003)

Draft: 1st: anynoncolleger
2nd:anynonhighschooler


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

For Portland:

#13: Sebastian Telfair. He's fallen in stock, and I think he'd be an incredible steal at #13. I think he and Luol Deng will be the two best talents out of this draft, personally. His size is a concern, but he's such a special, natural play-maker and a tremendous scorer. Legend has it that he, as a high school junior, played his cousin Stephon Marbury one-on-one and smoked him.

#23: Sasha Vujacic. He reminds me of a young Toni Kukoc, though not quite as tall as the 6'11'' Kukoc. He can slash, pass and finish with either hand, make jaw-dropping passes to teammates and is a decent individual defender, though not a physically strong one. He seems like an interesting prospect to take at this spot.

#44: Chris Duhon. He should (if no one reaches for him) go in this general area of the draft. Like most Dukies, he's a smart player who can pass well, knock down open jumpers and defend. Also like most Dukies, he doesn't possess special upside or jaw-dropping athleticism. But if he did, with his skills, he'd go much higher. He projects, to me, to be a nice complimentary player, a good role-player on a good/top team. Not a bad return on a second-round pick.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wizards
3-Luol Deng
33-John Ramos


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> For Portland:
> 
> #13: Sebastian Telfair. He's fallen in stock, and I think he'd be an incredible steal at #13. I think he and Luol Deng will be the two best talents out of this draft, personally. His size is a concern, but he's such a special, natural play-maker and a tremendous scorer. Legend has it that he, as a high school junior, played his cousin Stephon Marbury one-on-one and smoked him.
> ...


3 point guards?


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Pistons

#55. Antonio Burks (PG, Memphis)

Or

Someone to play overseas for a year or two.


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

For my Lakers:


At 27: My #1 choice would be Dorell Wright. This team is old, slow, and possesses no athleticism beyond Kobe and Devean. We also need somebody to play the 3 since that is our weakest position. If he could bulk up, Dorell might be a nice pick for us.

#2 Choice would be Kris Humphries. We took Brian Cook last year, but i'd still love to have a hard nosed rebounder/banger like Humphries in there too to go along with Cook's finesse. 

#3 Choice would be Kirk Snyder. We desperately need athleticism on this team and he could come in and play minutes at the 2 and mostly at the 3. He has a good all around game and would be a good fit.

Other hopefuls: Rafael Araujo, Luke Jackson, Al Jefferson, Ha Seung Jin.

At #47, Hopefully Chris Duhon (to help our perimeter defense out since we get burned night in and night out), Tony Allen, Antonio Burks, Ricky Paulding, or Romain Sato.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Orlando Magic

1st Pick:
Emeka Okafor- Just can't go wrong with this guy. He's the premier prospect in college ball. He'll be able to give the Magic the defense and rebounding they desperately need. I'd be very dissapointed if the Magic didn't get the first pick overall to draft this guy.

31st Pick:
Robert Swift- This is the center the Magic's looking for. Swift is an incredible shotblocker and rebounder. If his stock raises up before the draft I hope Orlando could trade up for him. He'd fit in well with the team.

37th Pick:
Chris Duhon- Duhon will be a really good pickup in the second round. Most teams are aiming for this guy in the mid-second round and it'd be great for the Magic to get him early. He showed strong leadership for Duke in the tournament and he really has a feel for the game. Would make a very productive backup in the league.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> Heat
> Peter John Ramos
> Darius Rice


When will people learn, Darius Rice is horrible. He will never, ever play meaningful minutes in the NBA. Whil watching him for 4 years in Miami, he has not improved at all, nor does he possess great athleticism that would allow him to improve. I've seen him compared to Tim Thomas... Rice will never reach that level, or even close. (I honestly wonder why every single draft I've seen online still has him going somewhere in the 2nd round).

A better pick for the heat would be someone like Herve Lamizana, who possesses immense attitude problems (and I know many people in the league have failed because of that sole problem), but if Stan could inspire him could actually become an impact player.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea cuz the Knicks sure need another foreign guy who ends up being a bust. Remember Frederic Weis, Slavko Vranes...Knicks passed up RON ARTEST in the draft that year to pick Weis, I think they shud stick with the college guyz...


oh yez cuz wat are suppozd to draft at 45???

Tell this to the ones that passed Kirilenko in the same draft to 24, Giricek to 40 and Ginobili to 57!!!!!!!!

Weis doesn't suck because he's European, he sucks because he sucks... and Vranes was an awful pick but there wasn't any good players available at 39


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

For my beloved Trailblazers

13- Backcourt help. Josh Howard is falling, J.R. Smith would be nice, or one of 2-3 point guards in Telfair, Harris, or idealy trading up to get Livingston.

23- Luke Jackson, or Delante West

44- Cleiton Sebastiao


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

PHX Suns

Ideal Draft Situation:
PHX has no picks.

Ideally, the Suns would acquire Kobe or TMac, and this pick would likely be gone.

However, should the Suns keep the pick (and are at #7), I'd take the safe pick in Gordon. If not available, I would like to see them gamble on a big man - Pavel, Perovic, or even Chiriaev.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Seattle Supersonics:

12: Kosta Perovic
36: Lawrence Roberts


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

WAIT A MINUTE....Telfair smoked starbury? he was a junior, dude take him man....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors

Trade #8 pick to Utah for #14 and #16.

#14- Sebastian Telfair
#16- Peter John Ramos
#40- Victor Khryapa or Romain Sato

That would be sick.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Lakers

29 (yeah). Kirk Snyder
60. Darius Rice


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

the regular season records determine the draft order right? So arnt the lakers locked into 27 no matter if they win the championship or not?


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

If magic pick first-

#1- Emeka.
#31- Khyrapa
#36- Bogdanovic

or

#2,3 or 5- Biedrins ( I think he will end up the best player in the draft)
#31- Khryapa
#36- Bogdanovich

My reasoning for the selections are basically the first 2 are defensive orientated players which the Magic need while luka is a potential big-time scorer. To be honest Id even take Andris over Emeka but the Magic would never do that.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Portland Trail Blazers

13. Sebastian Telfair

23. Kirk Snyder / David Harrison

44. Foreign center / Rickey Paulding

Telfair and Snyder would be a great draft! Blazers could pick up a foreign center at 44 and keep him where he is for a year or two. But another scenario I wouldn't mind at all is if David Harrison was picked at 23 and a wing like Rickey Paulding is picked at 44. Either way, I'd be happy as long as the Blazers get Telfair! :grinning:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Celtics:

15: Telfair if he's there, Pavel if he's not
Banks needs to find some offense before he's a true NBA pg.
Though never a superstar Pavel will eventually become a solid starter.

at 24 and 25 I like a collection of guys,
Al Jefferson, Kris Humphries, Peter Ramos, Anderson Varejao, Ha Jin Sung (in that order)

at 41 I want Cleiton Sebastio


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Utah:

#14 Kosta Perovic or Tiago Splitter. One of them should end up being pretty good.
#16 Sergei Monya - can be buddies with Andrei + we need a SG
#21 Rafael Araujo - can probably contribute right away, local boy


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Prioritized options for the Nuggets at #20...

1) P. Podkolzine (probably won't fall this far)
2) D. Harrison (a risk, but at minimum a nice-sized, reasonably talented slab of beef in the middle)
3) S. Vujacic (could help at both guard positions)
4) D. Wright (Denver can afford to bring him along slowly for a couple of years)
5) L. Jackson (something tells me that strong workouts will push Luke up the draft boards)


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Celtics:

15. Kosta Perovic or Tiago Splitter
24. Robert Swift or Al Jefferson
25. Kris Humprhies or Dorrell Wright
41. Blake Stepp or Marcelo Huertaz

On all of these it would be the guy still on the board


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Celtics:
> 
> 15. Kosta Perovic or Tiago Splitter
> ...


Perovic is unathletic and slow. He is a project. Swift is a HSer. You should know that the Celtics need a ready Center/PF. Humphries is too short to complement Kendrick. Kris would be a fine selection if the Celtics already selected Araujo or Harrison. Jefferson would be great. Stepp's stock is falling. Ainge would likely select Kirk Snyder (If he's there) rather than Wright. In Basketball, you pick by Position. I know Bowie over MJ....but unless a GM is astonished by a prospect that plays in a full position, they won't pick them. We'll see in Chicago.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mavs:


1. Thomas (From UT)
2. Garnett (Chris)

That's really all we can do, with only a second rounder.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls:

1) Deng

2) Sato


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

45. Pj ramos if slips
2. varejao
3. lamizana
4. sato
5. bogodanovic
6. paulding


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> 
> 45. P.J. Ramos if slips


Unless he has contract problems, Peter John Ramos won't be selected past 20, even if he has bad workouts. Ramos has too much of the dreaded word, Potential. Ramos has been as high as the late lottery on some quality mocks. The Title said "Realistic."


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Celtics*

If we keep all three picks:

15. Tiago Splitter
24. Al Jefferson
25. David Harrison/Kris Humphries
41. Best player available... preferably International


----------

